# Where do you have your hamster in the evening before you go to bed?



## Nicki982002 (Feb 6, 2016)

Have bought a fab hamster cage which is absolutely massive! This is great, but not really one I can be carrying from room to room. The hamster cage is kept in the kids playroom but don't want to leave it on its own every evening so thought about trying to get it in the lounge while I am still up. Anyone have similar? Do you have another cage or anything that means your little pet gets some company? Thanks!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

When I had hamsters they too had a large hamster heaven cage made by savic and it was placed in the lounge away from direct sunlight, drafts or radiator. 
It's not good to have two cages as it could stress hammie out causing wet tail. 
Best just to stick to one cage in a permanent place.


----------



## Kayakoza (Mar 29, 2016)

blade100 said:


> Best just to stick to one cage in a permanent place.


Yes, I agree with this 100%. When I had a hamster (syrian), I kept her cage in my bedroom in a place far from direct sunlight/ radiators. We didn't move the cage and we didn't move her. Excessive changes could stress him/her out causing many problems. Since most hamsters are nocturnal animals, they will usually be awake during the night. As you have mentioned _"fab hamster cage which is absolutely massive", _I'm sure that it's big enough for your hammie to happily entertain themselves throughout the night while you're sleeping. Maybe play with him/her in the evening for 30mins-1hour right before you go to sleep. Set up a hamster pen on a rug, leave some toys in there and watch your hamster go crazy (remember to not leave him/her unattended because they might find a way to escape and I promise that you don't want to be moving all of your furniture at 11pm). Other than that, I promise that you can leave him/her alone in his/her cage as long as you've made sure that they're stocked up on food, drinking water and plenty of chew toys. Don't worry about leaving him/her alone because hamsters aren't naturally "cuddle" pets and usually prefer to be left alone. :Happy


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

When I was a child the hamster cage was in my bedroom, as an adult the cage was in the lounge. 
Choose a place for the cage and keep it there, as the others have said moving the cage or moving the hamster from one cage to another will just stress her and could make her very poorly. 
You will either have to spend an hour every evening in the play room with the hamster, or you can carry her into the lounge for her 'out of cage' time, then put her back. Being in the play room all evening and night won't bother her for as long as she has plenty to do.


----------

